# Hunting > The Magazine >  A weekend at Rushy's Roost

## phillipgr

This weekend past myself, Rushy, Brycey and AndrewH headed into Whirinaki regional park for a hunt, a feast (courtesy of Rushy) and a spot of shit-talking.

We left on Friday and arrived at Rushy's Roost with time to set up everything before the sun set. We were a bit dismayed at seeing 1080 signs up at the road end, but ah well. Rushy's takes to a weekend in the outdoors with the sentiment "Anyone can be uncomfortable in the bush...", something a sergeant of his taught him back when he was in the army. I think the photo speaks for itself


Once we'd set everything up, we lit the fire, shared a few stories and even had a kiwi making noises no more than 25m from the camp - that was pretty cool. After that we hit the hay.

In true Rushy fashion, we were woken to the sound of sizzling bacon and eggs and the coffee brewing. After we'd finished, we headed towards the hunting grounds. We were following an old logging track and we came across some sign almost immediately, which, along with the morning birdsong, was encouragement that the 1080 hadn't raped the place entirely. We spooked a deer and heard it crashing through the bush within an hour of starting the hunt. Frustrated that we couldn't get a look at it: it knew we were there before we knew it was, but like the other sign, it was encouragement. We carried on to an old wallow that Rushy knew but there was no fresh sign so we figured it wasn't in use at the moment. Next stop was a clearing that wasn't too far past the wallow. It had some fresh sign on it but the owners of the ass-pellets were gone by the time we were there. We tracked North along a ridge and set up a vantage point to see if we couldn't intercept an animal travelling from its feeding ground. After an hour of lying on the cold ground, we decided to carry on southward across a gully which had a plateau above it which deer frequent. It was a steep slog going up the otherside and we joked with Rushy that if he couldn't make it back to camp, we'd happily carry him, but fuck it, we were only gonna take his back-steaks  :Thumbsup: 

When we got up to the plateau on the other side we found some fresh sign, probably less than 2 hours old. So we got into super silent mode and made our way west along the plateau and towards the clearing. We didn't see anything on the plateau. We found some fairly fresh sign on the clearing and sat down on the edge of it for to eat our lunches, have a break and hope some unlucky deer wanders onto it. Rushy told me that during the roar he had camped on the edge of the clearing in his henessey hammock and had the sounds of roaring and dueling stags within 50m from him all night! Anyway after a while I took a little nap and was woken by Rushy saying we were going to head back to camp. 

We tracked back down to the bottom of that gully and followed the stream westward until we hit a possum trackers track that took us north back right to our doorstep. It was a really great walk through some pretty forestry - here's a couple photos



When we made it back, we put on the coffee, took off our boots and cranked up the fire for Rushy to make scones with in the Dutch oven (which, by the way, he is a genius with  :Thumbsup: ). Fresh home baking out in the bush, here's Rushy and Brycey with the product:



Later that night Rushy treated us to a roast chicken meal also done in the Dutch oven over the fire. I wish I had a photo but I forgot to take one. Anyway, that night we sat around the fire for more shit-talking and had a few beers. We had to leave fairly early on sunday morning, so with not enough time for a hunt, we took a gentleman's approach to it, having a sleep in and a breakfast of bacon and eggs before packing up and heading off. 

Cheers AndrewH, Brycey and Rushy for a damn good weekend away. I look forward to more like these to come.

Phillipgr

----------


## Scouser

Great post Phil, where was the 4x4 parked to get all your stuff in !!!!!!!!!!

jeeze when i camp with my partner i dont carry all that gear, i will take notes......

----------


## phillipgr

> where was the 4x4 parked to get all your stuff in !!!!!!!!!!


6km back down the track  :ORLY:  haha more like 6m!

----------


## Dougie

Awesome stuff!!!!

Shit fullas, this is what it's all about (not sure about the 5 star accomodation though)  :Psmiley:  wicked to see the forum boys getting together and getting amongst it!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

You look different since I last saw you Rushy, I thinks its cause your not in a suit  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Scouser the 4wd was about 2 metres from where the picture of Brycey and that old fart was taken.  Cheers for the post young Phillip good to see you got my good side in that picture.

----------


## Rushy

> You look different since I last saw you Rushy, I thinks its cause your not in a suit


Probably also because I haven't had a shave either Toby.

----------


## Toby

> Probably also because I haven't had a shave either Toby.


opa Bushman style!!!!!!  (Gangnam style remix)

----------


## veitnamcam

Great post Philip :thumbup:

And good on ya Rushy :thumbup:

----------


## JoshC

Living in luxury fellas! Nice one.

----------


## TimeRider

Sounds like everyone had fun.

----------


## Ryan

Are those M*A*S*H style Crocs Rushy?!  :Wtfsmilie: 

Hahah, Camp Rushy certainly appeared well catered for - good write up Phillip.

----------


## Rushy

> Are those M*A*S*H style Crocs Rushy?! .


No Ryan those are cheap and nasty "Warehouse Wonders" but great for airing the feet after the boots come off.

----------


## Toby

> No Ryan those are cheap and nasty "Warehouse Wonders" but great for airing the feet after the boots come off.


I can imagine the walk from the vehicle with all that gear, must of killed ya  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Ryan

Ah of course, the comfort factor!  :Have A Nice Day:  Yeah nothing like releasing feet from a sweaty, warm, confined boot prison.




> No Ryan those are cheap and nasty "Warehouse Wonders" but great for airing the feet after the boots come off.

----------


## Barefoot

Good on ya guys.
I used to spend a fair bit of time just up the road from there, its great just sitting back listening to the Kaka's are up in the trees ripping the shit out of things round there.

----------


## Raging Bull

Excellent report.  

I've spent a fair bit fo time chasing pigs through that forest, we used to enter from Minginui.

Aussie camping! TAKE everything haha, awesome.  

Cheers.

----------


## Rushy

> Excellent report.  
> 
> I've spent a fair bit fo time chasing pigs through that forest, we used to enter from Minginui.
> 
> Aussie camping! TAKE everything haha, awesome.  
> 
> Cheers.


We went in through Minginui RB.  Yes when all you need to do is get out of the car and set up there is no real reason to rough it.  Save that up for time in the middle.

----------


## leathel

> We went in through Minginui RB.  Yes when all you need to do is get out of the car and set up there is no real reason to rough it.  Save that up for time in the middle.


Plenty of places in NZ you can hunt from the truck..... no reason to hike all the gear in miles... waists valuable hunting time  :Psmiley: 



That was a quick trip so didn't setup the big fly and only one table..... We used to camp for 2-3 weeks with the kids so have all the gear  :Have A Nice Day: 


Although a good trek and fly camping is still fun

----------


## sako75

If you can drive there and enjoy a few of life's luxuries then why not. 
When we fly in for the roar, we take two chopper trips. Costs a bit more but want for nothing

----------


## Rushy

Leathal, Sako 75, you guys are on to it.  Anyone can be uncomfortable but it does not take much effort to be comfortable.

----------


## geezejonesy

great to see you guyz out there tuffin it out in the bush  :Psmiley:  
might have to get me some of them big red shed  crocs some day .... NOT  :ORLY:  
better luck next time eh

----------


## kimjon

Oh bugger, I was at whirinaki at the same time (Upper Mangamate), if I knew you boys were there we would have dropped in for a beer.

We choose the ''uncomfotable way'' to camp lugging our shit 16km into the bush for 4 days solid hunting and I didn't even so much as spook an animal! So you guys did far better than me.

kj

----------


## Rushy

> Oh bugger, I was at whirinaki at the same time (Upper Mangamate), if I knew you boys were there we would have dropped in for a beer.
> 
> We choose the ''uncomfotable way'' to camp lugging our shit 16km into the bush for 4 days solid hunting and I didn't even so much as spook an animal! So you guys did far better than me.
> 
> kj


It would be a pleasure having you at the camp fire KJ.

----------


## gadgetman

Very nice playground you have. I agree, if you can be comfortable with a little more effort then do so.

----------


## Happy

> great to see you guyz out there tuffin it out in the bush  
> might have to get me some of them big red shed  crocs some day .... NOT  
> better luck next time eh


 Which famous actress said "Where is the best place and only place men should be allowed to wear crocs?"

 Then answered herself " Absolutely fucking no where "

 Wont find the answer to that one under a Waikato beer cap.. Cos youd have to force me to open one ha ha..

----------


## Rushy

> Very nice playground you have.


Come on up and have a play sometime GM

----------


## Dundee

Well done gents great report phillipgr. Living the life of luxury there guys. :Cool:

----------


## Brycey

Nice work Phillipgr It was such a mint time. Less hunting more chilling & exercise with rifles. Highlight of trip was hearing Rushy ate a caterpillar off of a wragwort plant- singed the hairs off with a lighter. Now that is commitment! And also possibly toxic due to host plant.

Cheers Rushy for a great weekend.

Phillip thanks for the health attack whilst climbing the hill. Nothing like a rewarding smoke at the end of a long hill for a non smoker (outside hunting trips) to regulate the oxygen/carbon monoxide saturation levels.

----------


## Rushy

> Nice work Phillipgr It was such a mint time. Less hunting more chilling & exercise with rifles. Highlight of trip was hearing Rushy ate a caterpillar off of a wragwort plant- singed the hairs off with a lighter. Now that is commitment! And also possibly toxic due to host plant.
> 
> Cheers Rushy for a great weekend.
> 
> Phillip thanks for the health attack whilst climbing the hill. Nothing like a rewarding smoke at the end of a long hill for a non smoker (outside hunting trips) to regulate the oxygen/carbon monoxide saturation levels.


The caterpilla was an easy eat Brycey but I could go a shit load more of those bugs you caught as that little sucker tasted like caramel.

----------


## Rushy

I hope you guys aren't squeamish but further to my post above, I should explain that I have been eating bugs and grubs etc since I was a young boy and used to go out with my grandmother collecting huhu's which she would lightly fry in butter (grandfather used to cook them on a shovel head over hot coals). I love those things and will eat them every opportunity that I get.  The photo's below were taken by AndrewH about 12 years ago.  What Phillipgr and Brycey saw when I ate the caterpillar and the beetle is just me reinforcing to myself that the bush will feed me if I need it to.

----------


## Toby

onomnomnom

----------


## gadgetman

With you there Rushy, but they don't taste too good from gum trees. Other than that I love that satay chicken taste.

----------


## jakewire

A Gentlemens Hunt. Love it.

----------


## Ryan

Never tried them grubs but am keen!

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah eating insects - very dependent on what they have been eating. 
Rushy I wouldn't eat anything feeding on ragwort.

----------


## gadgetman

> Come on up and have a play sometime GM


Sounds good. But I must have a good look around my own back yard first.

----------


## Dundee

Rushy the regular man verses wild :Grin:   With all those luxuries I wouldn't of thought you would have to stoop that low and go grub munching :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy the regular man verses wild  With all those luxuries I wouldn't of thought you would have to stoop that low and go grub munching


Dundee I was eating them long before I had the comfy gear.  Only do it to confirm to myself that I can if I needed to.

----------


## Toby

Drink ya own piss too!

----------


## phillipgr

Hey Rushy, next time we are out and we stumble across a huhu, count me in. You can hold me to it. Got to balance the roast chicken, scones and beer with something a bit more backcountry right?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Drink ya own piss too!


Have never had to Toby.  Wouldn,t hesitate if it was necessary

----------


## Rushy

> Hey Rushy, next time we are out and we stumble across a huhu, count me in. You can hold me to it. Got to balance the roast chicken, scones and beer with something a bit more backcountry right?


Count on it Phillip.

----------


## Toby

We are lucky in Nz theres no need to. When bear came here did he do it? I remember watching the north and south island ones but dont recall him drinking piss like usual

----------


## veitnamcam

That was just the desert ones Toby. Why the Hell would anyone drink urine in nz ?

----------


## Toby

Idk I would like to say I doubt anyone has but Im sure someone would have done it here. I thought your piss was full of bad shit thats why your body got rid of it.

----------


## Maca49

> Idk I would like to say I doubt anyone has but Im sure someone would have done it here. I thought your piss was full of bad shit thats why your body got rid of it.


It's called golden rain, you'll find out it won't be yr piss yr drinking though

----------


## gadgetman

> That was just the desert ones Toby. Why the Hell would anyone drink urine in nz ?


You could be stuck in a north island brewery?

----------


## Toby

> You could be stuck in a north island brewery?


This guy

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could be stuck in a north island brewery?


Gold ! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

> Dundee I was eating them long before I had the comfy gear.  Only do it to confirm to myself that I can if I needed to.


"Any fool can be uncomfortable" ,after years of doing it the hard way its nice having those little creature comforts. 
Think I'd be using those huhu grubs for trout bait myself. Nice read though guys sounds like a great weekend all the same.

----------


## phillipgr

> Idk I would like to say I doubt anyone has but Im sure someone would have done it here. I thought your piss was full of bad shit thats why your body got rid of it.


It is part waste (urea) and part water. You can keep drinking it until it becomes too much waste and too little water. That's how I understand it at least.

----------


## Rushy

My understanding is that if you are going to drink urine then do it quickly (rather than saving it up) as the bacteria will multiply.  That said, and as VC indicated above, why would you ever need to in this country?  There is water everywhere.

----------


## Dundee

And 1080

----------


## Rushy

Hmmm.  True

----------


## Toby

so piss has urea in it? thats a fertilizer isnt it also used for much funner things if I am thinking of the right thing, how do I go about getting urea from my piss?

----------


## Rushy

Your Rear shouldn't be in your piss Toby.

----------


## Dougie

Hahahahahahahahaa...

I love this thread, it is like explaining the inner workings of a man's mind.......

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hahahahahahahahaa...
> 
> I love this thread, it is like explaining the inner workings of a man's mind.......


Had it been about  female musings the thread would have been called '
'SIBERIA'

As in everyone knows where it is but nobody wants to go there.....

----------


## gadgetman

> Hahahahahahahahaa...
> 
> I love this thread, it is like explaining the inner workings of a man's mind.......


And the conclusion? It's not really working?

 :3 8 14:  :36 7 5:  :Fighting:

----------


## Brycey

> so piss has urea in it? thats a fertilizer isnt it also used for much funner things if I am thinking of the right thing, how do I go about getting urea from my piss?


Well I'm sure that there would be a local P cook that could help you. Just be careful of explosions and use a rental property etc that way you don't have to worry about contamination etc

----------

